# No water in Burstner



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi
Can anybody help? I have a Burstner Marano 2008. I drained it down for the winter but now I have no power to the pump and therefore no water to any of the taps. A really nice experienced electrician is trying to help. We have tested the pump and that is working if power is introduced. We have checked the fuses in the front, Including I hope the water fuse. (light brown). The 12 v is on and there is power to / from the leisure battery. We are not sure where the wires go from the pump. We would rather not take out the fridge and dismantle the kitchen. Could it just be the switch on the powerboard?
Both of us think/hope! that it is something really simple.
Has anybody else had this problem, or have any idea of the cause? I would be so greatful to receive any input. 
Thanks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok try this... Tank has water in it yes? Reach in and grab the pump with your hand, now shake it a few times and see what happens after that. We have had this with our Burstner a couple of times and it was simply an airlock on both occasions.:smile2: Just give it a good shake.

Edit. Forgot to add that the reason I think it could be an airlock is that you said you had power to the pump.

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It would help greatly if you said what electrical system you have (Electroblock, Reich etc). If it is the Reich system the pump might need switching on at the control panel.


If EBL then you are not getting power to the pump. The fuse is on the EBL unit. Also if it is the EBL system, all of the switches work the opposite way ie UP for on and DOWN for off.


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. I shall pass them on to the chap that is helping me. Motorhome is now back in storage so some things I can't check at the moment. It does have an Electroblock under the front passenger seat and the fuse there tested ok. The pump is turned on and off at the control panel. The pump only works when tested externally not through the motorhome. Otherwise there is no sound from it. So as you said there is no power arriving at the pump. 
ps. you are talking to somebody that is a mechanical idiot Argggh


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

There are two methods for running the pump, one is via micro-switches mounted beneath the taps, the other is a pressure switch normally sited just after the pump.
With the micro-switch system if one tap fails then the others aren't affected, with the pressure switch (which could be integral within the pump but if it works with a direct connection then should be ok) if a seperate pressure switch either its own switch has failed or the setting is incorrect.

Barry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am assuming that your Leisure battery(ies) has enough charge in it/them.


Check that the main on/off switch on the EBL is in the 'ON' position. Then check that the 12 volt supply switch on the Control Panel is switched on. You can check this one by trying your hab area lights, if they work and the Pump does not then you have a problem. 


I would then remove the Control Panel and see if you have 12 volts at the Pump switch. If not, the fault is between the EBL and the switch. If you have 12 volts at the switch, the problem is between the switch and the pump. I do not think it is the Tap microswitches because all 3 would need to go faulty at the same time to cause the Pump to stop working.


The Control Panel just sits in grooves at top and bottom and can be removed quite easily (assuming it is the same as my Burstner 747).


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

There is a master switch on the Electoblock - is this turned on ?

Are you getting 12v to the hab lights etc. 

Do you have micro-switch operated taps (if so, you should have 2 wires leading to the tap from underneath the work surface).

If not, then you must have a pressure switch somewhere (to trigger and supply 12v to the pump) which would be remote from the submersible pump (I would expect). 

If your system is pressure operated, I would check out the functioning of the pressure switch. It may have been damaged by frost even though you drained down. Sometimes water can collect in pockets in the pipe system.


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

We checked the master switch on the E block, Although as I had not touched it there didn't seem to be any reason for it to switch off unless of course it can act as a fuse.
I do have 12v to habitation, and I am almost sure that the taps are operated on a microswitch, but I will ask the guy that is helping me with the electrics to check that.
Maybe I used the wrong word for control panel. It is the 21v on and off and levels of battery and water info. On mine it is located above the door and looked as if it was going to be a pain to get off.
Thank you all for your helpful suggestions. I am beginning to think, although there is no smell, that I may have had a visit from Micky and Minnie, but where!
Just off to replenish the valium
Thank you again


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

My Burstner has the control panel above the hab door same as yours,t has a main 12volt switch and also a switch to turn of the pump,does yours have this and is is switched on.

Any mods please move this thread to correct place might get more answers.



- helper note - moved!


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks yes the switch pump was on. This is the first time I have posted and realised after it went into Wild camping, not the best place i agree!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

When you turn the taps on can you hear the pump kick in at all?

Steve


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Steve, No. Only worked when connected to external power source.
We were just hoping that there was a little hidden fuse somewhere or something like that.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Now you've got me stumped.:surprise: Just hope your sparky can come up with something:thumbleft:

Steve


----------



## jenny1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am sure he will get power to the pump someway. Hopefully without pulling the vehicle apart!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sounds to me as if you have an open circuit somewhere in the tap micro-switch circuit, this must be somewhere between the pump and the first tap on the circuit. Just as a suggestion - check the circuit through the toilet flush, this will also be on the same circuit, possibly the first connection. Probably due to a loose or corroded connector or maybe rodent damage. get your electricial to check continuity between all the tap terminals and the pump.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Having owned 2 Burstner motorhomes the Reich taps are a nightmare. Through normal use I found the wire on the tap microswitch would snap. If this has happened on yours the pump will not operate. 

Have you tried turning on the shower, wash hand basin tap, if it is the micro switch one of the other taps should start the pump. 

Good to see the 2013/14 Burstners are now pressurised systems. 

Good luck

Stewart


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Conversely, I have also had 2 Burstner vans and not had any trouble at all. Also, my vans were secondhand and older than the new ones you bought ..... perhaps you were too rough with the taps. :smile2:


There is a method of working through the electrical circuits. The first step is to see if there is power to the Pump switch. It is pointless checking for an open circuit at the taps if the power is not getting that far in the first place. Luckily the electrician will be fully experienced in fault finding.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

747 said:


> Conversely, I have also had 2 Burstner vans and not had any trouble at all. Also, my vans were secondhand and older than the new ones you bought ..... perhaps you were too rough with the taps. :smile2:


I think it has more to do with the taps fitted by Burstner. Both my Elegances vans had Reich taps in both the kitchen and wash hand basin. From memory I changed 7 micro switches in 5 years.

Symptoms sound like the micro switch is u/s hence the suggestion to try one of the other taps to see if the pump kicks in. Simple test. :laugh:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

stewartwebr said:


> I think it has more to do with the taps fitted by Burstner. Both my Elegances vans had Reich taps in both the kitchen and wash hand basin. From memory I changed 7 micro switches in 5 years.
> 
> Symptoms sound like the micro switch is u/s hence the suggestion to try one of the other taps to see if the pump kicks in. Simple test. :laugh:


The clue is in the original post ...... no water at _any_ of the taps. :laugh:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

747 said:


> The clue is in the original post ...... no water at _any_ of the taps. :laugh:


Okay forgive me for getting it wrong and trying to help. Sometimes I wonder why I stick with this forum.

The clue is I won't bother in future, and no matter how many smiles it still pi**ed me off and in future I won't bother.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have all misread posts on here from time to time, so don't get upset about it. I am as guilty as anyone.


I was not having a dig at anybody, simply clarifying the situation for the OP who has to digest this information and pass it on to a third party. As the OP is a lady, most of this will be Double Dutch to her in the first place.


----------

